# Contest Layout



## Montego (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking for suggestions and advice on my current layout for my first contest.

Off the top I'm on TRT at 250mg test c per week. Wife is totally against any extra injectables or even doubling up my TRT dose. Watches like a hawk and if she found Mr doing so it would be The Big D.

That being said here is what I have laid out with DS/RC 

Feb 2 - March 30 
Sd 20/20/20/0/0/0/0/0
Mecha 125/125/125/150/150/150/150/150

March 24 - May 18
Mk2866 25mg 
Gw501516 20mg                         

May 4 - July 12 tvar 210mg 
May 4 - July 12 1alpha 10 caps ed
May 18- july 12 epi 60-80mg (was considering 100mg the last three weeks.)

Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## Montego (Jan 6, 2014)

Contest is July 12. Guess I could have added that in there.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you go to the docs to get your trt dose? If not, how would the wife know how much you take per inject or if you ordered from one of our sponsors here?  I mean it's not ideal, but if you are only allowed one shot per week per the wife's say so then why not load that pin up with 2-4cc and pop that once a week?


----------



## Montego (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I go to the Dr for TRT.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 7, 2014)

Montego said:


> Yes I go to the Dr for TRT.


^So you go to the doc every week to get that shot. Wow, you might want to find another doc that won't waste your time, gas, and money making a special trip every week to get one shot. If you like your doc that much then maybe talk to them about the inconvience of making a special trip once a week a get them to let you shoot at home.


----------



## Montego (Jan 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^So you go to the doc every week to get that shot. Wow, you might want to find another doc that won't waste your time, gas, and money making a special trip every week to get one shot. If you like your doc that much then maybe talk to them about the inconvience of making a special trip once a week a get them to let you shoot at home.



You sure have been helpful. 

Anyone else care to actually throw some input in about the question asked?


----------



## the_predator (Jan 7, 2014)

Montego said:


> You sure have been helpful.
> 
> Anyone else care to actually throw some input in about the question asked?


^Thanks, at least I actually gave a shit to give you a suggestion.


----------



## Montego (Jan 7, 2014)

Suggestions that I've already stated are not an option, aren't really worth the time suggesting.


----------



## s2h (Jan 7, 2014)

run the trt tell your 6 weeks out...this is normally were guys become the most cal deficient..then add one of the IML tren based orals with the Osta Rx...IF and thats a big IF your in great shape at 3 weeks out a small dose of SD will keep you full and primed for the stage...you need to know how too pull/load correctly if your using SD..


----------



## rutman (Jan 7, 2014)

Montego said:


> Suggestions that I've already stated are not an option, aren't really worth the time suggesting.



You sure you're not on tren? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 7, 2014)

going to be hard i would look for some natty guys well the fake natty guys that ate PH like it was going out of style. My buddy did it for his first show and all most took overal at an NPC show but hes a genetic freak. Only ran max muscle products.


----------



## Montego (Jan 7, 2014)

K. Not really trying to gain too much size going into the show tbh. Will be competing LH and at 6% I am sitting at 204. 

The final ten weeks was my main concern. Was planning on dropping the trt three to four weeks out and slowly upping adex dose during the final three weeks. The set-up I laid out above was what I've had the best results with in the past when cutting just wasn't sure if something like Furuza the last six weeks would be beneficial for hardness going into the show. 

Also possibly running the gw the last two weeks as well for energy.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 7, 2014)

adex is to calm go with letro 3 weeks out. Your test is low there isnt really a reason to drop it honestly I know guys running test up to the show no issues. If you were running a gram of test then I would say drop it 4 weeks out but trt dose your fine.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 7, 2014)

Montego said:


> K. Not really trying to gain too much size going into the show tbh. Will be competing LH and at *6% I am sitting at 204*.
> 
> The final ten weeks was my main concern. Was planning on dropping the trt three to four weeks out and slowly upping adex dose during the final three weeks. The set-up I laid out above was what I've had the best results with in the past when cutting just wasn't sure if something like Furuza the last six weeks would be beneficial for hardness going into the show.
> 
> Also possibly running the gw the last two weeks as well for energy.


^6% at 204? Would love to see some pics...


----------



## Montego (Jan 7, 2014)

About two weeks ago. I've got loose skin on my lower stomach from being 300lbs in the past. And I've got some wide hips


----------



## the_predator (Jan 7, 2014)

^Not sure about 6%, but tushay you bastard. Reps to you for shutting my mouth and dropping from 300pds to 204pds


----------



## Montego (Jan 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Not sure about 6%, but tushay you bastard. Reps to you for shutting my mouth and dropping from 300pds to 204pds



 no problem. Forums are full of trolls and just making it known I'm not off that variety 

Couple more. These were a couple weeks before that first pic. First pic was about 207 these are around the same time frame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This was a pre cut for my couch to get an idea if my actual physique, and time frame on how long progress would take.


----------



## futureMrO (Jan 7, 2014)

the_predator said:


> ^Thanks, at least I actually gave a shit to give you a suggestion.


if its any constellation i thought you had some good advice for that dude


----------



## Goodskie (Jan 7, 2014)

Man if you did

1g + of test 

A bunch of mast and tren and proviron you'd kill it


----------



## Montego (Jan 8, 2014)

Wish I could


----------

